# ID?



## JesseRayJames (May 22, 2011)

so i have a victorian female that im not so sure about it looks like all my other females but it just dosent act like them.
it dances for my other females n looks just a little different than the others i dont get it.
any idea on whats goin on?
i think it might be a male with female coloring...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How about a picture?


----------

